# 2012 Nissan Versa Set for New York Auto Show Debut Based on Smaller Micra Platform



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The debut of the new Nissan Versa is all but confirmed for the New York Auto Show in just two weeks time, although according to new reports the car is set for a significant change. Pictures of the 2012 Sunny (as it's known overseas) have already been released and a sketch resembling those images has now been added to Nissan's consumer website, referring to the car as the 2012 Versa.

According to InsideLine, the new Versa won't share a platform with the Tiida any more, but will switch over to the bran's new global V platform, which it will share with the Nissan March/Micra.

This will bring the Versa down in size, as it's currently a rather large vehicle in the sub-compact segment. What isn't clear is if this new model is the Tiida-esque model spied recently while testing in China (above).

More: *2012 Nissan Versa Set for New York Auto Show Debut Based on Smaller Micra Platform* on AutoGuide.com


----------

